# Fantasy Basketball 2012-13



## anonymid

Fantasy hoops time! All are welcome to join. Go here to sign up:

http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/register/joinleague

League ID#: 66498
Password: skybox

The draft is scheduled for Monday the 29th at 9 PM Eastern. I can change that if a different day/time would work better for everybody, though.

ETA: You're still welcome to participate even if you can't make the draft. As long you're willing and able to manage your team throughout the season, it's no big deal if you have to auto-pick.


----------



## Cam1

I'm in. No hockey this year might as well give this a go


----------



## WhoDey85

Count me in, if there is room.


----------



## anonymid

Ok, league created!

EDIT: Sign-up info moved to first post.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

I'll play if you guys make it


----------



## anonymid

Bump.


----------



## Lmatic3030

I'm down for another season


----------



## foe

Team Four-point Play will be defending their 2012 championship title. 8)


----------



## anonymid

Daily bump!

I'm Muggsy & Manute, by the way.








.


----------



## giantking1355

I'll play if there's still room


----------



## anonymid

giantking1355 said:


> I'll play if there's still room


Plenty of room available, and I can always add spots if there's enough interest.

And as always, we can create a second league if need be.


----------



## Ironpain

Hey I'm in,I think I'll give this a go too. (not that I'll have any luck) but I'll try


----------



## Ironpain

I'm The Craptors.


----------



## Lmatic3030

anonymid said:


> Daily bump!
> 
> I'm Muggsy & Manute, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I love it.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I'm in a 50 dollar one with my friends, but I would love to play in another for fun! If you got a spot I am in. Just sad I cant have Tmac on my roster cuz dude is in China . Ill joinw hen i get home and have a computer that allows yahoo sports pages haha.

Actually, count me out, I dont want to change ur time cuz I am the only guy in Hawaii. 9 pm is when I got work cuz Hawaii time that is 3pm. No need. Good luck to you guys!!!!!


----------



## rdrr

I'm in, Tecmos are looking to improve on their strong playoff push last season.


----------



## anonymid

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I'm in a 50 dollar one with my friends, but I would love to play in another for fun! If you got a spot I am in. Just sad I cant have Tmac on my roster cuz dude is in China . Ill joinw hen i get home and have a computer that allows yahoo sports pages haha.
> 
> Actually, count me out, I dont want to change ur time cuz I am the only guy in Hawaii. 9 pm is when I got work cuz Hawaii time that is 3pm. No need. Good luck to you guys!!!!!


You can still play in the league as long as you don't mind drafting on auto-pick. I couldn't make the draft last year, had to auto-pick, and still ended up finishing second.


----------



## foe

Speaking of last year's league, General Shy Guy(last year's commissioner) hasn't logged on SAS for nearly 2 months. I hope he's doing OK in real life.


----------



## Ironpain

foe said:


> Speaking of last year's league, General Shy Guy(last year's commissioner) hasn't logged on SAS for nearly 2 months. I hope he's doing OK in real life.


Yeah it's funny I've been wondering about him myself, haven't seen him around in quite a long time, I am thinking the same thing. Anyways I really hope I don't live up to my name lol, The Craptors, not looking forward to a league with bench players and injury prone players.


----------



## Wurli

Never played fantasy basketball before. This'll be interesting


----------



## anonymid

Wow, we're already up to thirteen people. Awesome! I'm just going to up the team cap to the max allowed (20)--though I suppose if it gets to that point we could just split into two smaller leagues.

If we do end up with something like 16+ teams, I'll trim the roster sizes down a bit so that the free agent pool won't be too thin.


----------



## scooby

I only because a basketball fan recently and have never played fantasy sports so I should be absolutely terrible at this, but I'd like to give it a shot.


----------



## scooby

Uhh...Bit of a problem... I signed up with a newly made email, and I already can't remember my yahoo ID. Didn't put an alternative email either.


----------



## anonymid

scooby said:


> Uhh...Bit of a problem... I signed up with a newly made email, and I already can't remember my yahoo ID. Didn't put an alternative email either.


Well, if need be, I can boot your original team out of the league, then you can sign up again with a new account. Your team is Mystery Inc., correct?


----------



## anonymid

Actually, I won't even need to delete your old team; I can simply transfer ownership of it to your new account, once you've created one . . .


----------



## scooby

anonymid said:


> Well, if need be, I can boot your original team out of the league, then you can sign up again with a new account. Your team is Mystery Inc., correct?


Yeah that was my team. My email is [email protected] now. I'll record this down somewhere so I won't completely fail next time. Thanks!


----------



## anonymid

scooby said:


> Yeah that was my team. My email is [email protected] now. I'll record this down somewhere so I won't completely fail next time. Thanks!


Ok, check your email; you should be able to take over the team with your new account now.


----------



## scooby

Nothing yet, I'm sure it'll come through eventually though.


----------



## anonymid

scooby said:


> Nothing yet, I'm sure it'll come through eventually though.


Have you gotten it yet? If you don't get it soon, I can just delete the team and you can create a new one with your new account.


----------



## anonymid

So, the draft is a week from tonight, and we still have room for up to three more people (though we need an even number of teams in order to play as a head-to-head league).

Now, the default head-to-head format (and the one we used last year) is category-by-category: that is, you get a win for each stat category you beat your opponent in over the course of the week--which means that, since there are nine stat categories, you're essentially playing nine "games" against your given opponent each week, and 180 total over the course of the 20-week regular season.

The other option is a winner-take-all format, where the person who wins the most categories--whether it's close (say, 5-4) or a blowout (9-0)--gets the win, and the other person the loss. This means your wins and losses will total 20 at the end of the regular season.

Alternatively, the winner-take-all format can be points-based. This is the format that would most resemble fantasy football.

So, if you have a preference for one format or another, let me know. Personally, I think I'm leaning toward points-based winner-take-all, but I'm perfectly with any format, so we'll go with whatever the majority of you want, if enough of you express a particular preference.

Also, if any of you who are new to fantasy have any general questions, feel free to ask them here (or you can check out the FAQs on Yahoo).


----------



## anonymid

Blah, Yahoo doesn't seem to have default values for a points-based system, so I'd have to come up with them on my own (which I don't feel like doing, though maybe I'll do a bit of research). So, consider the choice (for now) to be between winner-take-all and winner-take-each-category . . .

EDIT: I put up a poll on the league home page (see "recent messages"). Check it out and vote, if you have a preference!


----------



## WhoDey85

I voted for the second option. The one that scores all the categories each week and adds them to your overall record, win or lose, based on who you are playing with that week.


----------



## Zeppelin

Not sure if the league is full or not, but I will Join If there is any room left.


----------



## Zeppelin

Wurli said:


> Never played fantasy basketball before. This'll be interesting


Ok. I signed up. My team is the Zeppelin Supersonics. This is my first fantasy basketball team.


----------



## scooby

anonymid said:


> Have you gotten it yet? If you don't get it soon, I can just delete the team and you can create a new one with your new account.


Nah didn't get anything. Yeah guess we'll have to do it that way.


----------



## anonymid

scooby said:


> Nah didn't get anything. Yeah guess we'll have to do it that way.


Ok, go ahead and rejoin. I'll go delete the old team.


----------



## anonymid

Hey guys, you'll notice that I labeled the divisions East, Central, and West (I'm going with three six-team divisions, assuming an 18-team league at this point). The labels are meaningless and just for fun, but if you have a particular geographic loyalty and would like to be in a specific division, just let me know.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

east just cuz im from ny, ny senior citizens


----------



## anonymid

Bump. We still need one more person! Draft is Monday night.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I'm in.


----------



## foe

good job on organizing this, anonymid. Monday at 9PM ET works great for me.

I think this is the third 18-team league I've been on now; it should be fun.


----------



## General Shy Guy

foe said:


> Speaking of last year's league, General Shy Guy(last year's commissioner) hasn't logged on SAS for nearly 2 months. I hope he's doing OK in real life.





Ironpain said:


> Yeah it's funny I've been wondering about him myself, haven't seen him around in quite a long time, I am thinking the same thing. Anyways I really hope I don't live up to my name lol, The Craptors, not looking forward to a league with bench players and injury prone players.


Appreciate the concern, fellas. Alive and well! Just took a break from the site. I came back to see if anyone started a league. It was pretty competitive last year, so I'm glad anonymid started one up. I've never done a league above 16, so this should be interesting.

Good luck to everyone in the draft.


----------



## anonymid

Thanks to everyone who signed up! Looking forward to a fun season. This will be the largest fantasy league I've ever played in (in any sport), so it should be interesting. Hopefully everyone will stay active.

There's a chance that we'll be without power here Monday night due to the storm, so I might not be able to make the draft. Keeping my fingers crossed, though.


----------



## Zeppelin

anonymid said:


> Bump. We still need one more person! Draft is Monday night.


What time is the draft?


----------



## anonymid

Zeppelin said:


> What time is the draft?


9 PM Eastern (so 6 PM your time, I guess).


----------



## scooby

This is near 24 hours away right?


----------



## Zeppelin

anonymid said:


> 9 PM Eastern (so 6 PM your time, I guess).


Thanks


----------



## anonymid

scooby said:


> This is near 24 hours away right?


25 hours 50 minutes as of right now.


----------



## Ironpain

General Shy Guy said:


> Appreciate the concern, fellas. Alive and well! Just took a break from the site. I came back to see if anyone started a league. It was pretty competitive last year, so I'm glad anonymid started one up. I've never done a league above 16, so this should be interesting.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the draft.


I saw you on the NBA thread, wow how funny is that, we are mentioning you and now here you are alive and well it seems  good I'm glad your back, I've never been in a fantasy basketball league, I will try my best to keep up with this one, couldn't really keep up with the football one and I'm still not sure how to trade or bench players etc;


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

hopefully ill still have power during the draft. It going out in all the neighborhoods around me.


----------



## anonymid

Ironpain said:


> I've never been in a fantasy basketball league, I will try my best to keep up with this one, couldn't really keep up with the football one and I'm still not sure how to trade or bench players etc;


I think you'll get the hang of it. Feel free to ask any questions here, or check the rules/FAQs on Yahoo.

The main thing is to make sure that your players who have games on a given day are in your starting lineup. On some days when there's a full schedule, you won't be able to start everybody, so you'll have to make decisions about who to put in the lineup and who to leave on the bench. But due to the nature of the NBA schedule, that's only on some days. So in that regard at least, fantasy basketball is a little bit simpler than fantasy baseball or football, where there's a full or nearly full schedule of games every day/week and thus you have to make difficult sit-or-start decisions all the time.

To move players between your lineup and your bench, just drag the blue button next to the player's name into whatever slot you want to place him. When you're putting a player into your lineup, you can only place him into a positional slot where he's eligible (under the player's name it shows you what positions he's eligible for), or in one of the utility ("UTIL") slots.

Hope that helps, and let me know if there's anything else I can clarify. It's really pretty simple, and I think everyone who's new to fantasy will get the hang of it pretty quickly.


----------



## anonymid

ThingsRlookingUp said:


> hopefully ill still have power during the draft. It going out in all the neighborhoods around me.


Yeah, I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'm glad I don't live near the shore, but even still, I'm betting we lose power at some point. I just hope it's not out during the draft.

(I'm also battling a bit of a stomach thing today; hopefully that won't interfere tonight either.)


----------



## foe

I can stay up for the whole draft because of school cancellation. 

Electricity is still functioning in my neighborhood. When Irene hit last year, we were out for a whole day.

55 minutes to go!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I suggest replacing the TO (turnovers) category with FGM (field goals made). Anyone agree?


----------



## Zeppelin

General Shy Guy drafted the best lol. He mostly got Laker players.


----------



## anonymid

Thanks for a great draft everyone. Stay active and have fun!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

So how well did we draft?

I went ahead and ranked everyone's team by combining the projected player values for each team. There's 3 different rankings. The first is a totaling of player rankings based on the impact they are projected to have on their individual teams (LeBron = 1 on MIA, Jared Dudley = 4 on PHO; so 1 + 4 = 5). The second is the addition of the projected ranking position of all your players (Carmelo Anthony = 15, Joe Johnson = 44; so 15 + 44 = 59). And the third is a weighted average of the first two categories.

The smaller the number, the more valuable your team is.




























Now don't get upset if you see your team at the bottom of the list. It's possible that the team you constructed could still do very well. Categorical impact was not taken into account in these rankings. So you could be ranked last and still be one of the best teams in the league. What this chart does tell you is the average value of the players you drafted. These values are based on ESPN's 2013 projections, which take into account projected total points as well as upside and risk. The rankings: http://games.espn.go.com/fba/tools/projections?display=alt


----------



## Zeppelin

My team, the Supersonics, are bad lol. Oh well they are my first fantasy basketball team.


----------



## Ironpain

Oh Crap I missed the draft  eek, well we had that major storm last night and I decided to be cautious and shut down my computer. Oh No. Do I have to wait, what do I do now, I was thinking about my power.


----------



## anonymid

Ironpain said:


> Well that was all for nothing, now I can't play, it won't let me sign in, do I have to wait or something?


Missing the draft just means that a team was automatically drafted for you, instead of being able to pick it yourself. Your team is right here:

http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/66498/6

I don't understand why you're not able to sign in, unless you forgot your Yahoo ID or password or something . . .


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Zeppelin said:


> My team, the Supersonics, are bad lol. Oh well they are my first fantasy basketball team.


You've got some strong pieces. The only critique I would give you when drafting, don't pick players you're a fan of when there are still so many more valuable choices on the board. Ray Allen in the 2nd round is too early. Always chose value over favoritism. Not hatin' on Ray-Ray, but he's not even a starter. Drafting bench players in the first two rounds is a general no-no.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Whoever is Four-point play, your team looks damn good.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I'm an IDIOT for drafting Granger over Paul George.


----------



## Ironpain

anonymid said:


> Missing the draft just means that a team was automatically drafted for you, instead of being able to pick it yourself. Your team is right here:
> 
> http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba/66498/6
> 
> I don't understand why you're not able to sign in, unless you forgot your Yahoo ID or password or something . . .


I got in with the link you sent me but I guess it's because I used the link you set up on the first page, I tried to log in from there and yeah it said that it wasn't in pre draft mode. Anyways I'm in now so it's okay.


----------



## Ironpain

I'm up against Hot Dog Water. 

I have 

Amar're Stoudemire
Paul Pierce
Courtney Lee
Jeff Teague
Wilson Chandler
LaMarcus Aldridge 
Paul Millsap
Thaddeus Young (The Day is Young) who I'm dropping for Landry Fields
Dion Waiters.


----------



## foe

ManOfFewWords said:


> Whoever is Four-point play, your team looks damn good.


Thanks. But I don't know if it's that good.

The limited roster line up/sub (9 players) is a new format for me, so I gotta figure out how to manage that effectively. I'm used to format's similar to PG1-PG2-SG1-SG2-G-SF1-SF2-F-PF1-PF2-C-UTL-UTL (10-12 players) and about 3 bench players.


----------



## anonymid

How would you guys feel if I upped the number of player adds per week from four, to maybe six or seven? That would facilitate more streaming, which might help compensate a little bit for the limited size of the rosters.


----------



## Zeppelin

ManOfFewWords said:


> You've got some strong pieces. The only critique I would give you when drafting, don't pick players you're a fan of when there are still so many more valuable choices on the board. Ray Allen in the 2nd round is too early. Always chose value over favoritism. Not hatin' on Ray-Ray, but he's not even a starter. Drafting bench players in the first two rounds is a general no-no.


Your right, I have that problem in many of my fantasy teams.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Imagine if Harden plays like this consistently? Whoever got him, nice pick.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Yes I hope so =) I was hoping for huge numbers cuz of the trade.


----------



## Wurli

ManOfFewWords said:


> The smaller the number, the more valuable your team is.


And I thought I did a bad job drafting...


----------



## Lmatic3030

Eric Gordon I'm gonna need you to get healthy asap


----------



## General Shy Guy

Zeppelin said:


> General Shy Guy drafted the best lol. He mostly got Laker players.


God forbid one of them gets injured.

Oh wait. :blank

I'm going to need Steve Nash to get healthy ASAP, and step his game up. Psst, Kobe, take a back seat!



anonymid said:


> How would you guys feel if I upped the number of player adds per week from four, to maybe six or seven? That would facilitate more streaming, which might help compensate a little bit for the limited size of the rosters.


It definitely changes the way the game is played. You'll get people adding and dropping every day based on who does/doesn't have a game that day. By the end of the week, your opponent may have used 7 more players than you. It's a strategy, but I personally never liked anything above 4.


----------



## rdrr

I auto-drafted half my team because of work + hurricanes!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Who's your team?


----------



## anonymid

General Shy Guy said:


> It definitely changes the way the game is played. You'll get people adding and dropping every day based on who does/doesn't have a game that day. By the end of the week, your opponent may have used 7 more players than you. It's a strategy, but I personally never liked anything above 4.


Thanks for the input; I'll leave it at four.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Lmatic3030 said:


> Eric Gordon I'm gonna need you to get healthy asap


doesn't look good man


----------



## Lmatic3030

4-6 weeks

:afr


----------



## Ironpain

Never mind. Anyways Pumpfake. I'm not trading Paul Pierce for Danny Granger but I will give you Amare Stoudimire (sp) for Al Jefferson


----------



## rdrr

Can you make an extra bench spot?


----------



## anonymid

rdrr said:


> Can you make an extra bench spot?


Yahoo doesn't allow me to change roster settings after the draft; sorry.

When I trimmed down the roster size to account for the number of teams in the league, I tried to keep starter and bench spots in about the same proportion. The default settings are 10 starters and 3 bench, so 7/2 keeps that ratio about the same.


----------



## foe

7 keepers and 2 FA pool slot is my advice. Now if all of your 9 players are ballin', then you're set for the season. With the limited roster, there are a lot of good quality players in the FA pool, so that's the good thing about it.

Anyway, I just dropped McGee for Larry Sanders. McGee is off to a bad start, while Sanders is good so far but things can change for both players. Neither are keepers type of fantasy.

I'm also dropping Roy for somebody else and hopefully it goes through by Monday. I lost two bids already; Tristan Thompson and Thaddeus Young.


----------



## foe

Dammit, lost the bid to pick up Redick. LOL


----------



## Wurli

So I got a question. Can you put bench players into your starting lineup on a game night when one of your starters isn't playing? Do the stats accumulate for all players or does your lineup stay fixed over the course of a weekly matchup?


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Wurli said:


> So I got a question. Can you put bench players into your starting lineup on a game night when one of your starters isn't playing? Do the stats accumulate for all players or does your lineup stay fixed over the course of a weekly matchup?


You can change it on a daily basis.


----------



## anonymid

Wurli said:


> So I got a question. Can you put bench players into your starting lineup on a game night when one of your starters isn't playing? Do the stats accumulate for all players or does your lineup stay fixed over the course of a weekly matchup?


You can substitute your players in and out on a daily basis. Players left on your bench don't accumulate stats, so make sure you get them into your starting lineup if they're playing that day and there's a spot available for them.


----------



## Wurli

I see, thanks! I was under the impression that once you set your lineup for the week you can't change it. I guess I can start fiddling


----------



## anonymid

Wurli said:


> I see, thanks! I was under the impression that once you set your lineup for the week you can't change it. I guess I can start fiddling


Some fantasy leagues do work that way, where you have to set your lineup before the week begins and can't fiddle with it day-by-day. But I've never found those to be very fun.

Do keep in mind that there are rare instances where you might choose to leave a player on the bench for strategic reasons. For example, if free-throw percentage is neck-and-neck going into the last day of the week, and you've got a terrible free-show shooter, you _might_ decide to bench him if he's not likely to make a a difference in any of the other categories by that point.


----------



## Wurli

anonymid said:


> Do keep in mind that there are rare instances where you might choose to leave a player on the bench for strategic reasons. For example, if free-throw percentage is neck-and-neck going into the last day of the week, and you've got a terrible free-show shooter, you _might_ decide to bench him if he's not likely to make a a difference in any of the other categories by that point.


Hmm, I hadn't even thought of that but it definitely makes sense. Makes the game more fun too, having to actually strategize rotations rather than just putting in players for the sake of stats.


----------



## Lmatic3030

I could really use Larry Johnson right now​


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Wurli said:


> And I thought I did a bad job drafting...


Looks like my excel formula predicted you would be number 1. Your players are stat padders.


----------



## anonymid

Lmatic3030 said:


> I could really use Larry Johnson right now​


----------



## Zeppelin

Al Harrington is taking too long recovering from his knee surgery and i really need an extra player, so I'm probably going to end up dropping him.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Zeppelin said:


> Al Harrington is taking too long recovering from his knee surgery and i really need an extra player, so I'm probably going to end up dropping him.


He's honestly not that productive even when healthy.


----------



## Wurli

Evan Turner and Dion Waiters are killing me with the FG%...


----------



## Lmatic3030

Et tu Kyrie?


----------



## WhoDey85

I had no idea Bynum and Wall were going to be out this long. It's kinda killing me.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

WhoDey85 said:


> I had no idea Bynum and Wall were going to be out this long. It's kinda killing me.


That trade rejection.


----------



## WhoDey85

ManOfFewWords said:


> That trade rejection.


Yeah Yeah Yeah that was before he blew out his other knee bowling.


----------



## Zeppelin

My team, the Supersonics, is doing way better than I expected so far I am 5th in the league and 22-14. Not bad for my first fantasy basketball team.


----------



## scooby

This league feels super tough with deciding who to drop and pick up. You guys have probably seen me add and kick the same people from my team quite a bit, making fail decisions.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Yea me to. I like it though, it makes things interesting.


----------



## MindOverMood

I thought the stats of the players on the bench didn't count to your weekly totals? But they seem to be counting for the person I'm matched up against:blank Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## anonymid

MindOverMood said:


> I thought the stats of the players on the bench didn't count to your weekly totals? But they seem to be counting for the person I'm matched up against:blank Or am I doing something wrong?


They shouldn't count. What team are you?


----------



## MindOverMood

anonymid said:


> They shouldn't count. What team are you?


Hot Dog Water


----------



## foe

Looks fine to me, but I only checked the 3-point, steals and block categories(easier to calculate off head).

Did you click on individual days?


----------



## anonymid

MindOverMood said:


> Hot Dog Water


Ok, so you're referring to the stats earned by J.J. Redick and George Hill, then? They're listed on the matchup page as being on the bench because NY Senior Citizens happens to have them on his bench today, but they were in his starting lineup when they accumulated those stats. If you click on his team page and click on the previous days this week, you'll see that Hill was in his starting lineup on Tuesday and Redick on Wednesday. That's when they earned those stats.

Remember that this is a daily league, meaning that you can move players back and forth between your lineup and bench on a daily basis depending on who has games scheduled for that day. Be sure to take advantage of that option if you aren't already; checking your lineup regularly and adjusting it as necessary is a huge part of being successful in fantasy.


----------



## MindOverMood

Ahh I see, thanks for clearing that up, especially the second part.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Haxs! :twisted


----------



## scooby

Damn old man Duncan, resting instead of getting me points.


----------



## Wurli

scooby said:


> Damn old man Duncan, resting instead of getting me points.


Looks like I'm playing you this week. I love Greg Popovich right now!


----------



## scooby

Wurli said:


> Looks like I'm playing you this week. I love Greg Popovich right now!


Today I was hyped that I could hopefully catch up on some stats a bit with Duncan and Iggy.

And then my brother messages me with the news.


----------



## The Patriot

I'm quitting, I'm getting visitor messages asking me if I'm purposely trying to tank and asking me why I'm making a trade if I'm not around, I made that trade to a friend but yeah I am not around as much as I would like anymore to be able to play anymore


----------



## anonymid

The Patriot said:


> I'm quitting, I'm getting visitor messages asking me if I'm purposely trying to tank and asking me why I'm making a trade if I'm not around, I made that trade to a friend but yeah I am not around as much as I would like anymore to be able to play anymore


Ok then . . . Does anybody want to take over a fantasy basketball team? I can transfer ownership to a new member if someone's interested. If anyone knows of someone (whether a member of the forum or not) who might be interested, please let me know so that we can get an active owner for that team as soon as possible.


----------



## WhoDey85

anonymid said:


> Ok then . . . Does anybody want to take over a fantasy basketball team? I can transfer ownership to a new member if someone's interested. If anyone knows of someone (whether a member of the forum or not) who might be interested, please let me know so that we can get an active owner for that team as soon as possible.


Is is possible as the commissioner of the league to set his lineup? I think we should at least make it to where all the positions are filled and just have the team run with a full lineup even if it isn't managed by anyone.


----------



## anonymid

WhoDey85 said:


> Is is possible as the commissioner of the league to set his lineup? I think we should at least make it to where all the positions are filled and just have the team run with a full lineup even if it isn't managed by anyone.


Yeah, I think it would be possible for me to do that until we can find a replacement owner. I won't make any add/drops or anything, but I'll set the lineup on a daily basis with the players that are there so that the team will be at least minimally competitive. Hopefully we can find someone to take it over soon.


----------



## Wurli

These injuries are killing me!


----------



## scooby

Is there a list of who owns which team? I'd like to put teams to names so I know who I'm up against. I know of a couple peoples teams only.

Mine is Mystery Inc incase no one was sure of my team.


----------



## MindOverMood

<----Hot Dog Water


----------



## anonymid

This is the league roster to the best of my knowledge. I'm not sure about a few, and please correct me if I'm wrong about any:

EAST
Muggsy & Manute = anonymid
Four-point Play = foe
Hot Dog Water = MindOverMood
NY Senior Citizens = ThingsRlookingUp
Shootyhoops = SPC
The Craptors = was The Patriot; needs new owner

CENTRAL
Mystery Inc. = scooby
Nati Airballers = WhoDey85
Gefilte Fish = ?
Big Cuz Rekes Havoc = ?
Brand TO = ?
Tecmo Basketballers = rdrr

WEST
Wurli = Wurli
Supersonics = Zeppelin
Pumpfake = ManOfFewWords
Bad Boys = F1X3R
Shy Guy's Army = General Shy Guy
The Gramamatics = Lmatic3030


----------



## scooby

Ah, was in the process of making this. Thanks. I believe Pumpfake is ManOfFewWords from reading that he regretted drafting granger and then looking at the draft recap. Could be wrong though.

Also, anyone else have a fear of trying to trade? I'm afraid of initiating one or contacting someone about a possible trade. Also worried that a trade will backfire on me.


----------



## anonymid

scooby said:


> I believe Pumpfake is ManOfFewWords from reading that he regretted drafting granger and then looking at the draft recap. Could be wrong though.


Ah, you're right; thanks. I've updated the list.


----------



## Lmatic3030

I thought Ironpain was the craptors?


----------



## scooby

Lmatic3030 said:


> I thought Ironpain was the craptors?


He changed into The Patriot according to his Ironpain profile.


----------



## Lmatic3030

ohhh


----------



## scooby

I possibly can get a replacement for the Craptors. He says he will mostly only have time to manage his rosters on weekends though, if anyone else has a better candidate. Or has the spot already been decided on.


----------



## anonymid

scooby said:


> I possibly can get a replacement for the Craptors. He says he will mostly only have time to manage his rosters on weekends though, if anyone else has a better candidate. Or has the spot already been decided on.


No, it hasn't been claimed yet, so first-come first-serve. Even if he can only manage on weekends, that's fine, as long as he remembers to set his daily lineups for the week ahead of time. If he's still interested, give me his email address and I can transfer ownership over to him.


----------



## scooby

anonymid said:


> No, it hasn't been claimed yet, so first-come first-serve. Even if he can only manage on weekends, that's fine, as long as he remembers to set his daily lineups for the week ahead of time. If he's still interested, give me his email address and I can transfer ownership over to him.


Eh, he ended up pulling out sorry.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I'm so glad I picked up Rubio. Thanks to whoever dropped him.


----------



## foe

The East division is very competitive. 4 teams well above .500.


----------



## MindOverMood

^I kind of stat padded off The Craptors because Ironpain was inactive at the time:um


----------



## scooby

Damn, I don't get my shot against the craptors until week 18 haha. But now that team is setting lineups right?


----------



## anonymid

scooby said:


> Damn, I don't get my shot against the craptors until week 18 haha. But now that team is setting lineups right?


I'm just using my commish powers to set the lineups until the team has a new owner, yeah. But I'm not making any roster moves, so if that team gets hit with injuries, there's nothing I'm going to do about that. And anyway, there are some very weak links on that roster so it's still not going to be a very good team (though it will be getting Amare back at some point).

And speaking of guys returning from injury, Dirk's return is finally on the horizon for me. I'm surprised I've done as well as I have so far basically playing a man short. Can't wait to be at full strength.


----------



## scooby

anonymid said:


> I'm just using my commish powers to set the lineups until the team has a new owner, yeah. But I'm not making any roster moves, so if that team gets hit with injuries, there's nothing I'm going to do about that. And anyway, there are some very weak links on that roster so it's still not going to be a very good team (though it will be getting Amare back at some point).
> 
> And speaking of guys returning from injury, Dirk's return is finally on the horizon for me. I'm surprised I've done as well as I have so far basically playing a man short. Can't wait to be at full strength.


So...looking to get rid of Dirk???


----------



## anonymid

scooby said:


> So...looking to get rid of Dirk???


Heh, nah, I think I'll be quite content with him. Though I suppose everyone is always available for the right price.

Just consider yourself lucky that you caught me when Dirk was still out and Durant had only two games scheduled.  If we meet again, it'll be in the playoffs--and you can expect to see me at full strength then. :yes


----------



## scooby

Though I will admit that was _*a tiny bit*_ lucky of me . My teams been bricklaying lately though. Taking turns shooting under .150


----------



## anonymid

If anyone's in need of a guard, I'm willing to trade any of mine (Conley, Felton, Afflalo, Nelson, Waiters) straight up for a center of equal value . . .


----------



## Zeppelin

Can't believe that my Supersonics are in first place. I'm usually pretty bad at fantasy and this is my first fantasy basketball team.


----------



## scooby

anonymid said:


> If anyone's in need of a guard, I'm willing to trade any of mine (Conley, Felton, Afflalo, Nelson, Waiters) straight up for a center of equal value . . .


I wish I had C's to offer you, since I need a PG pretty bad, but i'm just as short on bigs.


----------



## foe

anonymid said:


> If anyone's in need of a guard, I'm willing to trade any of mine (Conley, Felton, Afflalo, Nelson, Waiters) straight up for a center of equal value . . .


I have a lot of good C's. I'd like some more assists. Bosh isn't available.

I'd like Conley or Felton.

Asik: 
Pros- 10+ rebounds, most nights, favorable FG%
Cons- TO, FT%, hurts you; nothing on assists, 3-pointers
*1.1 BLK is poor for a starting center but isn't bad if your team need BLK.

Big Pek:
Pros: RED HOT at the moment, good FG%, 16 ppg, 7.9 rpg, good FT% for a C
Cons: gives you nothing on BLK 
Neither: doesn't give you much on 3-Points, STL but centers aren't known for those.

Sanders:
PROS: FG% and BLK(2nd best in the league)
CONS: Iinconsistency and minutes play.
Points, Rebounds can be good but it depends on how much he plays.

Kaman: 
PROS: FG%, 13.8 points, FT%
CONS: struggling lately
Rebounding is poor for a center but is at 6.3 if you need rebounds


----------



## anonymid

Hm, don't think I'd trade Conley or Felton straight up for any of those guys. If it's assists in particular you're looking for, though, Nelson is averaging about the same amount as those two (they're all in the neighborhood of 6.5 per game). I'd trade him straight-up for Pek or Asik.


----------



## foe

Sent you a Nelson for Asik trade if you still want it. I may have lost Mo Williams (thumb) for quite some time now, maybe the entire season, so I need a replacement for Mo Money.


----------



## anonymid

Ok, cool, I just accepted.

And oh my, Dirk caught me off guard by playing tonight. Not having him in my lineup could actually end up making a difference in one or two categories.


----------



## foe

On Dirk....his one 3-pointer would have made the difference. Lucky break for me.

Too bad the game(Dallas vs San Antonio) is a blow by the end of the 3rd, so none of the starters nor Dirk are even playing the 4th.


----------



## foe

Oh, now it's up to Jason Thompson top break the tie. Needs 10 more points to do it. But if he turns the ball over 4 times, it's tied again.


----------



## anonymid

Wow, amazing . . . if Dirk was in my lineup, I would've won three-pointers and tied you in points. And I still would've won turnovers (barely) since he didn't commit any. So it would've been 5-3-1 instead of 4-4-1.

Anyway, good game--that was fitting of a championship rematch. See you again in week 18, and who knows, perhaps again in the playoffs . . .


----------



## foe

I didn't realized you were my opponent in last season's championship match up.

We tied, 4-4, in the regular season match up too last season. 

We got a little Team foe vs Team anonymid fantasy hoops going here. LOL


----------



## foe

Asik Christmas game: 20 points (on 9-13 shooting), 18 rebounds and 3 blocks.

I'm gonna his monster rebounding numbers.


----------



## Lmatic3030

I was watching that game, Asik was balling. He should get a decent amount of offensive boards with all the jumpers Harden, Parsons, and Lin put up.


----------



## anonymid

foe said:


> Asik Christmas game: 20 points (on 9-13 shooting), 18 rebounds and 3 blocks.
> 
> I'm gonna his monster rebounding numbers.


I just got a great farewell game from Nelson (28 points 10 assists, 5 boards, 4 threes) . . . and good thing, because everyone else is crapping the bed for me tonight.


----------



## foe

If Felton's injury is serious, we can always trade back (Nelson-Asik).


----------



## anonymid

foe said:


> If Felton's injury is serious, we can always trade back (Nelson-Asik).


If the injury turns out to be season-ending (or close to it), I'll give the re-swap some serious thought. For now, they're saying 4-6 weeks, which would have him back in plenty of time for the fantasy playoffs. If that's the case, I'll probably just wait it out. But we'll see.


----------



## foe

OK, no problem. I hope he returns as expected date, and Mo Williams also return but Mo's look a lot more serious.


----------



## scooby

I was so keen on dropping Collison last week, but luckily I heard Fisher got waived so I decided to keep him and he's having a couple big games. Hope he can keep it up.


----------



## MindOverMood

What are your opinions on having 2 or more guys from the same team on your roster? Are there any advantages/disadvantages?


----------



## foe

MindOverMood said:


> What are your opinions on having 2 or more guys from the same team on your roster? Are there any advantages/disadvantages?


In other leagues, very few disadvantages if both players are quality starters. Like my situation of having LeBron + Bosh. But since our league is condense in roster slots, it's a bit difficult to adjust the roster setting depending on how you set up your team.

I had a bit of roster setting problem with LeBron and Bosh earlier in the season because I didn't have enough SF to fill in LeBron's slot when he's not playing, my back-up SF was also a SG, a slot that was also limited. So my SF or SG slot would be empty on a night when I had to use the SF/SG back-up on one of the SG or SF slots when Lebron wasn't playing. For Bosh's slot, I'm loaded with PF's and C's, so sometimes I have to leave one of those players on the bench because there wasn't enough openings to play them.

If those 2 or more players are producing like LeBron and Bosh, then the advantages outweighs the negatives.


----------



## foe

Crap! Had Nelson on the bench because he previously sat out due to an injury. 

He had 6 3's, 32 points, 5 boards, 4 assists, 2 stls....


----------



## Lmatic3030

I never should have dropped him


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Bradley Beal is making me look good.


----------



## Lmatic3030

He's a good looking rookie


----------



## WhoDey85

Wall is coming back this weekend and Bynum is getting ready to practice. I get to actually set my lineup finally!


----------



## Wurli

My team can't win anymore


----------



## Lmatic3030

It's a good thing Dwight and Pau are hurt.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Lance Stephenson would injure his foot minutes after I pick him up,


----------



## foe

Picking up Tristan Thompson was great. He has filled in the void Asik left in my rebounding category. 

Also, I have no idea why Danny Green is ranked so high. All he is, is a 3-point specialist. He doesn't give you much outside of that, yet he's ranked in the top 75 in both total and average.


----------



## scooby

Theres a hole in my lineup and I really need a SG/?? if anyone is looking to trade. I can offer one of my big men.


----------



## foe

^^^I'm loaded with big's(PF/C) myself.

Halfway through "the fantasy regular season," it's like the top 4 "contenders" are Muggsy, Mystery, Four-point(me), and NY Senior. With Muggsy, me and NY in the same division, it looks like the two teams that don't win the division will finish 4th and 5th place, respectively, if things continue the way it's been. 4th and 5th seeds will face off in the first round.

So winning the East means a lot cuz you'll face either the 8th or 7th seed team if you finish as #1 or #2 seed instead of being in the 4th vs 5th match up.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

we shoulda made standings like nba where winning division will get u a top 4 spot but then it decided by record. but o wells, makes winning the east more exciting.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Slow and steady


----------



## foe

Damn, only won 5-4. Lost rebounding, 178-176, and 3-pointers, 27-24.

By the way, I think I'm set on my roster unless somebody gets a season-ending injury. So I can't even really go into the Free Agent pool for upgrades. My worst player is Delfino but he's been on a tear from downtown and my only SF back-up, so can't really drop him.


----------



## anonymid

Wow, I was not expecting to lose 6-2 to the Craptors. :fall


----------



## ManOfFewWords

The East is looking strong.


----------



## Wurli

Its beginning to look like my team goes as Evan Turner goes. When he's playing well, I tend to win my weekly matchups; when he's in a slump, I lose. 

All of my other main guys are quite consistent and I know what I'll get from them each week. Turner's the wildcard it seems.


----------



## foe

Got taken to the woodshed this week; loss 1-8.

I need to find a consistent SG/SF back-up.


----------



## anonymid

Seems like almost every player on my roster has missed at least a game or two with injuries at some point in the past couple weeks. So annoying.

Anyway, the race for the final playoff spot is really tight among a few teams. Should be an exciting next few weeks.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

It's crazy how some teams, including mine, look completely different than how they were drafted. After some recent injuries and trades, I'm really happy with my pickups.

e.g.

-Ricky Rubio given the green light + Luke Ridnour looking to be shipped out.
-Earl Clark dominating even with Howard _and _Gasol... but now Gasol out for major time and Howard injured and DNP every other week it seems.
-Marreese Speights the head honcho at Center for the rest of the year in Cleveland.
-Tiago Splitter doing better each month, and getting solid minutes with an ailing Duncun who will probably be benched frequently by Pop the rest of the season.
-Nick Young playing crazy in the last 7 games, and now with news of J-Rich out for the season, he'll probably be the starting SG the rest of the way.
-Shawn Marion playing like The Matrix 6th man of the year since I picked him up in Dec.

+

-My "so-so" draft picks (at the time) Brook Lopez and Jrue Holiday turning out to be the best fantasy players at their respective positions in the East.

-Big Al.

Despite drafting horribly (from a draft day perspective), I've add/dropped my way into 3rd place. Honorable mentions: Tristan Thomson (Nov), Alonzo Gee (Nov-Dec), Jason Richardson (Nov-Dec), Bradley Beal (Dec-Jan), Ed Davis (Jan).


----------



## Lmatic3030

damn internet was out on Wednesday. Left Kyrie, KG and the double double machine JJ Hickson on the bench. :no


----------



## anonymid

I still have six of my nine original players--somewhat surprising considering how many moves I've made. But, I still haven't had them all healthy at the same time. Dirk was out for a while to start the season, then almost the moment he came back, Felton went down for a while, and now that _he's_ finally back, I've had other guys missing time with various injuries (Afflalo and Kirilenko at the moment). So most of the season I've been playing at least a man short and have had to make up for it by doing a lot of streaming. I just hope everyone's healthy at once come playoff time.


----------



## scooby

I only have 2 of my original draft team, Timmy and Deron. My team has recently decided to have people sit out as well, whether it's Duncan, or MWP and Matt Barnes taking turns getting suspended and Carter being sick. Something that also messes me up sometimes is my sleep schedule doesn't work very well when it comes to game time decision players being from somewhere not in USA.

Also, I'm jealous of your Dirk still. My Mavs fanboyism is too strong.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Kyrie Irving and KG are the only originals I have.


----------



## foe

Four-point Play
*1.	(1)	LeBron James*
(Mia - SF,PF)
*2.	(36)	Tony Parker*
(SA - PG)
*3.	(37)	Chris Bosh*
(Mia - PF,C)
4.	(72)	Mo Williams (Free Agent due to injury)
(Uta - PG,SG)
5.	(73)	JaVale McGee
(Den - C)
6.	(108(	Gordon Hayward
(Uta - SG,SF)
*7.	(109)	Nikola Pekovic*
(Min - C)
8.	(144)	Omer Asik (Traded away)
(Hou - C)
9.	(145)	Brandon Roy
(Min - SG,SF)

4 players from the draft still on my team but could have had Mo and Asik too but once Mo went down, I needed a replacement. Traded Asik for Nelson, which looks like a great trade for both teams.


----------



## foe

My roster is still imbalance though b/c I don't have a SF behind LeBron.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

All ur guys talk about injuries and I lose Drummond. O wells I should never had dropped hickson to begin with.


----------



## Wurli

Funny, it seems like I'm one of the few who haven't changed up their roster much at all. I picked up Eric Gordon a while back and have one other roster spot that I've essentially just used to cycle through players. Other than that though my roster has stayed the way I drafted it.


----------



## anonymid

Got torched by Danny Green this week to the tune of 17 three-pointers. Ouch.


----------



## scooby

All-Star weekend is gonna own me in another league I'm in. 5 less players playing for the week than my opponent. Not so bad for this league though I think it's even.


----------



## foe

^ I was about to post that this week is a short week b/c of the All-Star games. Thursday night is the last night for games this week, but it's NBA on TNT night(Thursday night) so there's only 2 games that night.


----------



## scooby

Just found out that its likely that 2 of my best players are likely out until after all-star break, Duncan and D.Williams. Damn.


----------



## foe

WTF? I didn't realized the All-Star game counted in Fantasy. Otherwise I would have benched Parker, LeBron and Bosh. I loss a 8-1 win for a 7-2 win because my turnovers went up b/c of the All-Star game.


----------



## WhoDey85

foe said:


> WTF? I didn't realized the All-Star game counted in Fantasy. Otherwise I would have benched Parker, LeBron and Bosh. I loss a 8-1 win for a 7-2 win because my turnovers went up b/c of the All-Star game.


They will probably fix that by tomorrow I'm guessing.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Yeah it says on the main page that asg will be adjusted, don't worry it doesn't count.


----------



## foe

I see it was fixed. Had me puzzled when I was adjusting my line up while watching the game. 
Im gunning for that #1 spot, don't want to be in a 4 vs 5 matchup.


----------



## anonymid

Just two games separating teams 7-11 (Grammamatics, Supersonics, Wurli, Gefilte Fish, Bad Boys). Only two of them will make the playoffs.


----------



## scooby

anonymid said:


> Just two games separating teams 7-11 (Grammamatics, Supersonics, Wurli, Gefilte Fish, Bad Boys). Only two of them will make the playoffs.


The fight for those spots in the playoffs look super interesting.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Hopefully Iggy won't have anymore 0-7 games.


----------



## foe

Team Muggsy & Manute vs Four-point Play with another classic match up. Most of the categories can swing either way.

This rivalry dates back to last season. 1 win(4-point play) and 2 draws. Could there be a third draw.


----------



## foe

Tony Parker out for a month. Awful timing, that's pretty much the entire fantasy playoffs. He could be back for the Fantasy Championship match up week.

Nelson is also out. My PG's can't catch a break.


----------



## WhoDey85

Yeah you can stick a fork in my team.


----------



## Lmatic3030

foe said:


> Tony Parker out for a month. Awful timing, that's pretty much the entire fantasy playoffs. He could be back for the Fantasy Championship match up week.
> 
> Nelson is also out. My PG's can't catch a break.


That's a tough break. I'm hoping Irving can come back and stay healthy for the remainder of the season.


----------



## anonymid

Gefilte Fish moves into the #8 position as the jockeying for the last two playoff spots continues. There are still just four games separating #7-#11 with two weeks to go. #7 Bad Boys vs. #9 Gramamatics is a huge matchup this week.


----------



## anonymid

Oh, and the trade deadline is Thursday night (11:59 PM Pacific time). Just a heads-up in case anyone is looking to make some last minute deals.


----------



## scooby

This league is pretty quiet trade-wise. I tried sending messages, and felt super awkward when I would never get replies.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Is there something fishy going on with the lineup system/ roster add/drop for Firefox? It's like I can't move players around the lineup. What is yahoo doing?


----------



## anonymid

ManOfFewWords said:


> Is there something fishy going on with the lineup system/ roster add/drop for Firefox? It's like I can't move players around the lineup. What is yahoo doing?


I'm not sure what the issue is (I'm not using Firefox), but if you continue to have difficulties, let me know, and I can use my commish toolbox to set your lineup for you.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

anonymid said:


> I'm not sure what the issue is (I'm not using Firefox), but if you continue to have difficulties, let me know, and I can use my commish toolbox to set your lineup for you.


Thanks I just used my phone app


----------



## foe

First Parker, now Sessions. I'm down to one PG left. :bash


----------



## scooby

foe said:


> First Parker, now Sessions. I'm down to one PG left. :bash


You have a PG curse. All of them getting injured recently.


----------



## foe

scooby said:


> You have a PG curse. All of them getting injured recently.


Part of the game, I guess. It's just bad timing, a couple of weeks before the playoffs.

It's been a bad year for PGs this season, overall though. Rose hasn't played a game yet. Rondo and Lou Williams out for the year. Mo Williams was out for 3 months. Hinrich can't stay healthy in Chicago. Nash was injured earlier in the season too. Now Parker and Sessions, out for about a month.


----------



## foe

Last regular fantasy hoops weeks.

For my team and Mugsy & Manute's, this week doesn't really matter since we'll be fcing one another as #4 and #5 seed teams anyway. This will be our 5th match dating back to last season. 1 win each, 1 loss each, and two draws. It'd be funny if we somehow have a tie.


----------



## anonymid

foe said:


> Last regular fantasy hoops weeks.
> 
> For my team and Mugsy & Manute's, this week doesn't really matter since we'll be fcing one another as #4 and #5 seed teams anyway. This will be our 5th match dating back to last season. 1 win each, 1 loss each, and two draws. It'd be funny if we somehow have a tie.


Ha, yup. I'll have to see what the tiebreaker is . . . I assume that it would go to the higher seed (you in this case), but I'm not sure.


----------



## anonymid

Ok, I just looked it up. The first tiebreaker is head-to-head regular season record; playoff seed is the second tiebreaker.

So, I would get the tiebreaker, since I edged you 9-8-1 in the regular season.


----------



## foe

anonymid said:


> Ok, I just looked it up. The first tiebreaker is head-to-head regular season record; playoff seed is the second tiebreaker.
> 
> So, I would get the tiebreaker, since I edged you 9-8-1 in the regular season.


Thanks for the tie-breaker info.

Your Week 18 victory could be a big factor then.


----------



## anonymid

foe said:


> Thanks for the tie-breaker info.
> 
> Your Week 18 victory could be a big factor then.


Or to look at it another way: if you'd made one more three-pointer in Week 8 (the category that we tied), we'd be 9-9, which would mean you'd get the tiebreaker for being the higher seed.

Ditto if I'd committed one more turnover that week (we'd be at 8-8-2).


----------



## Lmatic3030

Kyrie out again. :blank

The dagger


----------



## F1X3R

I finally had to give up on Love. :cry "rim shot"


----------



## foe

I don't feel too good about my team anymore. We'll see how it goes I guess.


----------



## anonymid

Playoffs start tonight! Teams marked with an asterisk hold the tiebreaker (based on the head-to-head regular season record between the two teams).

1 NY Senior Citizens
8 Bad Boys* (won 5-4 in week 2)

4 Four-point Play
5 Muggsy & Manute* (won 9-8-1 in weeks 8 and 18)

3 RickyRubiosBajaGrill
6 Gefilte Fish* (won 7-2 in week 13)

2 Mystery Inc* (won 6-3 in week 10)
7 Hot Dog Water

Also keep in mind that the semifinals will be reseeded, so that the highest remaining seed will face the lowest remaining seed (for example, if Bad Boys and Mystery Inc. both win their first-round matchups, they will face each other in the semis).


----------



## foe

^ Since there's no such thing as home court advantage in fantasy playoffs, in a way, all the lower seed teams(except for #2) actually have the advantage with the tie-breaker.


----------



## anonymid

Indeed. Personally, I think the tiebreaker should go to the higher seed, but Yahoo doesn't allow league commishes to change the tiebreak rules.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

losing b/c of a tie break would suck lol


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

opps was too busy and didnt get to set lineup ilya was hurt and faried on bench. Really hurts that it might lose me the week =[


----------



## foe

Nelson and Afflalo two straight games shooting below .300 :wife

My team is usually good at the FG% department but decided to shooting their worse week in the playoffs. LOL


----------



## scooby

God damn, all these other playoff teams players are scary as.


----------



## anonymid

All four matchups are very tight. Should be an exciting weekend!


----------



## F1X3R

Ugh, Lawson misses his first game of the year, might play tomorrow. I turn to the free agent pool and add Dorell Wright, who was coming off 10 straight games of double digit points while contributing in every category. He puts up a goose egg...in pretty much every category. I turn to Jermaine O'neal for some reb w/ FT%, then he suddenly comes down with the flu.

I'm running out of roster moves and down 7-2. Bad Boys are on the ropes!


----------



## foe

I had Parker on the bench on Friday. Wasn't sure if he was expected to be back by then.

His 22 points would help me in the points department right now.


----------



## anonymid

It looks like the 15 steals I got on Friday are going to be the difference. I started that day -6 in steals and ended up +5.

I did blow a huge lead in FG%, but I wasn't expecting to win that category anyway. I figured going into the week that my most likely formula for victory was going to be points, assists, steals, threes, and FT%, and that's looking like how it's going to shake out.


----------



## foe

anonymid said:


> It looks like the 15 steals I got on Friday are going to be the difference. I started that day -6 in steals and ended up +5.


You were dominating throughout the week. At least I made it interesting on the last day. But I can't win any of the categories I'm trailing...unless Patterson scores like 50 points or something, which has 0.01% of happening.

You got the lead now in our fantasy hoops rivalry. :b
Good luck n the 2nd Round.


----------



## scooby

Deron Williams, my hero! Was incredibly nervous watching the matchup and seeing my fg% drop lower and lower. His 2 early steals saves me from elimination.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

that woulda been such a clutch upset


----------



## foe

:con I swore I made at least two posts in here yesterday. Anonymid was replying to me, vice versa. 

Anyway good luck to the final 4 teams.


----------



## scooby

Yeah I remember those posts too.


----------



## F1X3R

foe said:


> I had Parker on the bench on Friday. Wasn't sure if he was expected to be back by then.
> 
> His 22 points would help me in the points department right now.





foe said:


> You were dominating throughout the week. At least I made it interesting on the last day. But I can't win any of the categories I'm trailing...unless Patterson scores like 50 points or something, which has 0.01% of happening.
> 
> You got the lead now in our fantasy hoops rivalry. :b
> Good luck n the 2nd Round.





foe said:


> :con I swore I made at least two posts in here yesterday. Anonymid was replying to me, vice versa.
> 
> Anyway good luck to the final 4 teams.


They're back now. Posts, among others things, have been disappearing all over the forum.


----------



## anonymid

So, we have our SAS Final Four:

1 NY Senior Citizens (ThingsRlookingUp)*
5 Muggsy & Manute (anonymid)

2 Mystery Inc (scooby)
3 RickyRubiosBajaGrill (ManOfFewWords)*

*holds tiebreaker advantage


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

awful schedule for me this week... so many less games and on top of that harden had off games. AND Horford got sick and missed yesterdays game. GG.


----------



## foe

2011 Mavs defeats Heat in Finals
-------------------------------2012 SAS Fantasy Hoops: Team Foe defeats Team Anonymid
2012 Mavs lose in the 1st Round, Heat wins championship.
-------------------------------2013 SAS Fantasy Hoops: Team Foe loses in 1st Round, Team Anonymid wins championship????


----------



## ManOfFewWords

gg scooby. Good luck against that monster.


----------



## scooby

ManOfFewWords said:


> gg scooby. Good luck against that monster.


Thanks, I've already lost though. Muggsy and Manute is too strong, especially after beating me to Irving and Beal. I'll try win, but it's not looking good imo.


----------



## anonymid

scooby said:


> Thanks, I've already lost though. Muggsy and Manute is too strong, especially after beating me to Irving and Beal. I'll try win, but it's not looking good imo.


I figured we were going to be in a race for them the moment I noticed that we'd both used up our four moves for the week and would have to wait for midnight Pacific to roll around (3 AM for me, but I'm normally up at this time anyway). Though for a while I thought that RubiosBajaGrill might scoop them up, seeing as he had two moves left and there was still a chance that he might win the matchup and advance to the finals. And I was kicking myself for wasting my last move of the week on Martell Webster when I really didn't need it to win the matchup--though I wasn't expecting that Irving and Beal would be back this quickly.


----------



## scooby

I was waiting, it's just I forgot when the time came around lol. I wasted 2 of my pick ups on 2 players that didn't play for me. But yeah, your team is a monster team, my chances look incredibly slim. I feel I've been incredibly lucky to even get to the finals in the first place.


----------



## Lmatic3030

If Reggie Evans puts up a few more 20/20 games you might have a shot lol.


----------



## scooby

Of course Pop sits Duncan out...


----------



## ManOfFewWords

scooby said:


> Of course Pop sits Duncan out...


Of course NOW he sits him out.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Pop was just trying a hold a Laker fan down.


----------



## anonymid

Well, my team is already on its way to another piss-poor shooting night. I'm not feeling good about my chances.


----------



## scooby

I want to express my happiness, but I'm afraid I might jinx it.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Mystery crashing boards, blocking shots, intercepting passes.

Marc Gasol 7 steals!


----------



## anonymid

Well, I'm down 8-1 going into the final day, but at least I'm within striking distance in enough categories that I have a plausible shot at winning. Not likely, but plausible. I'm not going to get my hopes up, but with a big day it could happen. Good luck Scooby!


----------



## scooby

Yeah, most of the categories I'm ahead in are actually lose-able except probably rebounds and blocks. Should be super interesting tomorrow with all your star players on. I just hope my team has done enough to hold onto the lead. Great match and league win or lose anyway. Good luck to you too.


----------



## anonymid

I'm gonna need a binge of steals and threes tonight.


----------



## anonymid

Can't quite get over the hump in threes or steals. And I'm going to have to win both outright, since Scoob holds the tiebreaker . . .


----------



## scooby

Carter is throwing a bunch of bricks. I wouldn't be surprised if my fg% drops even lower. As long as he hits another 2-3 3pt or more I'll be fine with him missing 20 more shots.


----------



## anonymid

^ Lucky for you, Kyrie nuked my field-goal percentage this week! I probably didn't need him to win points or assists anyway, so he's been a net negative for me.


----------



## anonymid

I'm worried that the score of this game means Dirk might not play much in the fourth quarter. And Brandan Wright ain't going to be hitting any threes, so I might need a Portland run to keep my hopes alive . . .


----------



## scooby

So Portland goes on a run... haha.


----------



## scooby

Well, good game. Incredibly close match. Was nervous watching Portland catch up and possibly causing Dirk to come back, even though I'm a Mavs and Dirk fan. 

I never knew fantasy basketball was this addicting and fun. I spent so much time researching stats of players and just got sucked in. Hopefully next season will be just as fun, or even more fun. You'll be making it next season right?


----------



## anonymid

Congrats, Scooby! We'll definitely do it again next year. This is my second year in a row losing in the finals, so I'll be eager to finally get over the hump next season.


----------



## foe

Congrats, Mystery Inc. 

And Scooby, yes fantasy hoops is awesome. Unlike fantasy football where your season could end after Week 6 or 7, fantasy hoops give you many chances even after midway through the season.


----------



## anonymid

Thanks to everyone who played! I've never been in a fantasy league this large (in any sport), but I think it ended up working out very well.


----------



## foe

So who won League #2 championship?


----------



## anonymid

foe said:


> So who won League #2 championship?


There wasn't a second league, at least not that I'm aware of anyway.

If we get more than 18 next year, we'll probably split into two leagues (I think 20 is the max that Yahoo allows anyway).


----------



## Lmatic3030

Congrats to the both finalists! Great season everyone.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

It was fun. Congrats to the winners!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Bronze trophy. Yay.


----------



## anonymid

Runner-up for the second year in a row (though given the number of teams in the league, it felt a bit more satisfying this time) . . . gotta get over the hump next year.


----------

